# August 2017 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cast your vote now!


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't believe "Two Chin Minimum" doesn't have way more votes. That is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity, next to Pouch Cream. 

Vote, people, and vote soon because it's about to come crashing down around us!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 1, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I was kinda looking forward to "two chin minimum," myself.  "Because I'm insane" is a bit flavorless, but I can work with it.

If you haven't voted yet, get your votes in, guys.


----------

